# UFO's: Is The Truth Out There?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In the latter half of the Twentieth Century and the beginning of this one, the former Bogeyman, The Devil, has basically been traded off for Mysterious beings from other world's in the cinema; creatures hell-bent on Global Subjugation, or outright extermination of the species known as man. That is in the movies, but what about IN REAL LIFE? Do you believe that other races beyond this Solar System have visited our world, or is it all just wishful thinking from over-wrought imaginations? If there were "visitations" do you think these beings wished us no ill will, and only wanted to study us, or are they simply on a recognisansse mission for a greater task force set to turn this planet into so much debris?

My thoughts are "NO" on the visitation part. If they had, I suspect we would have hard, tangible evidence by now of their being here. Fake photographs, or third grade drawings of "Little Gray Men With Bulbous Heads and Almond Shaped Eyes" are no where near enough to convince me that we have been visited. If there exists such a race or any other, I would think they would be more logical than we, and would wish us no harm. I believe in Extraterrestrial Life, we can't be the only sentient race in the Universe. My sense of logic won't accept it. If they're out there, and haven't responded to our "calls" from SETI and the like, it can mean about one of three things: 1. They're too primitive to pick up on our "sophisticated" systems. 2. Haven't recieved said calls yet because of distance, or 3. Just don't want to respond. Seeing the shape our planet is in, who could blame them?

Yes, I believe the truth is out there, but I don't believe we have seen it just yet. What do you all think?


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I believe it is, though these Area 51 ****s claimed to have already found "intelligent life" beyond our own planetary globe.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Aliens huh? lol.... I have to say that I was not much into them besides my own stories which deals in aliens. In my tales I talk about fantasy and science fiction as one and the same. That is one of the concepts of the story but do I believe? In away yes I do think other life is out there but are they here? Doubtfull... Highly Doubtfull. I think the goverment is trying to tell us there is aliens to cover up more deeper thoughts. Why do you think we have programs on tv that show all these sightings without them getting kicked off the air? But then again this could also be a trap. Who knows?


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

I would have to say my belief is 50/50 and I always think to this kind of stuff that anything is possible in our mysteries world that we are learning something new everyday. Yeah sure there are other planets and some we can not reach but are similar to earth, but perhaps there cold be people like us or similar with more advanced technology then us. But perhaps someday we will have most of the answers but right now mystery is what makes it interesting and fun. Like they say anything is possible.


----------

